# Substitute for Science Diet Z/D?



## Maxxsgirl (Jan 16, 2011)

An acquaintance has a young adult male Rottweiler with severe allergies. He is prescribed Atarax (Hydroxyzine) and the vet has him on Science Diet Z/D. Before the diet change his face and muzzle were red, raw and bleeding. Apparently the vet wants to keep him on this diet for 6 months to allow the dog time to become comfortable again. I buy the validity of this to a certain extent, but I think this lady is throwing her money away with the Science Diet and I want to give her some other food options to think about. Any information or suggestions?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I would leave the dog on the nasty stuff until the allergic reaction is good and GONE which is at least 2 months. If you switch to a new protein while the system is in an uproar the dog could easily develop an allergy to the the new protein. No other food or treats while on these stuff.

Once the dog is stable for a while then introduce the new stuff. Natural Balance, California Naturals, Wellness Simple, Blue Buffalo Basics and Taste of the Wild Sierra Mountain all offer single protein source kibbles but check out an individual kibble as many formulas have more than one starch source which isn't optimal.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

It'd be expensive to feed a rottie, but myself and several others I know have had fabulous success putting allergy ridden dogs on THK Embark and seen stunning results.


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

Regarding Honest Kitcehn Embark being expensive to feed a Rottie.....probably no more expensive than the z/d, and at least it's good quality food for the money!


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

More often than not it's the abundance of ingredients in kibble that may have caused the reaction rather than a particular protein source. My neighbor's rottie was having seizures and was on a prescription. 

I cooked for the dog with a 70% meat, 15% steamed veggies and 15% rice concoction for 3 weeks, no seizures.

Fast forward to almost a year, the dog is now on raw and has never looked better. The owner was stubborn as hell, he was one of those people that was convinced that kibble was the best and only way to keep a dog healthy. He's a believer now.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Dana said:


> Regarding Honest Kitcehn Embark being expensive to feed a Rottie.....probably no more expensive than the z/d, and at least it's good quality food for the money!


Remeber with honest kitchen you have to supplement raw ground meat with it. If that's your route, you might as well go 100% raw. It's a hell of alot cheaper, you get more absorbable nutrients and free periodontal work:wink:


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

You don't HAVE to do so. My aunt gives her beagle THK and does not supplement. If I was feeding THK though, I would.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure THK has low protein content and is made especially to be supplemented with raw ground meat. It supposedly contains all the dehydrated veggies, fruits and vitamins your dog need and you add the meat. To me that's alot of unnecessary fillers that cost alot of money. I could be wrong, because I only researched it a little. I do not like comercial raw diets. I think there good if your on vacation or camping:mullet:


----------



## Jennet (Jan 4, 2011)

I would go for natural balance- it has helped my dog a lot. I like the duck, lamb and the sweet pot and fish. The dogs like the fish one the best. good luck. My vet recommended that science diet food too but I can't afford that and don't think the ingredients are that good.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

The ingredients in Z/D are out of a chemistry lab, just horrible. If it works you are starting fresh with a dog not itchy and scratchy. If you just try this meat and that starch and that veggy just to see how the dog does when the dog is all inflamed the new food can easily turn into an allergen for the dog as well. There are dogs out there that are allergic to any protein put into a dog food. If the dog has already started with that nasty stuff continue. Once everything is fine and dandy do try the Natural Balance or The Honest Kitchen or home cooking or raw. Please do, don't leave the dog on the Z/D forever and ever! YUCK!!!!!

I do think that kibbling causes trouble though. Sassy ate chicken and rice kibble and had anal sac issues which might have been an allergic reaction but on home made chicken and rice the problem nearly ceased. For all I know it was the vit/min mix in all the kibbles was the same and something in them was all wrong for her.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

cast71 said:


> I'm pretty sure THK has low protein content and is made especially to be supplemented with raw ground meat. It supposedly contains all the dehydrated veggies, fruits and vitamins your dog need and you add the meat. To me that's alot of unnecessary fillers that cost alot of money. I could be wrong, because I only researched it a little. I do not like comercial raw diets. I think there good if your on vacation or camping:mullet:


I'm also pretty sure it is recomended to ad your own raw protein source. Its mostly vegetables.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I'm also pretty sure it is recomended to ad your own raw protein source. Its mostly vegetables.


I go through periods where I'll feed Honest Kitchen Thrive to my dogs for the evening meal. Usually I feed it without add-ons since it has 26% protein and 18% fat. Chicken is the first ingredient. Often I'll add an egg or a little meat. All of the formulas have some meat in them except for the Preference formula. 

Although I want my dogs to have more protein than 26% for the total day, eating the HK Thrive on a part-time basis works out well for us.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think your friend has to find out what the dog is allergic too.
then they'll know what to feed.


----------



## P DD (11 mo ago)

SamWu1 said:


> More often than not it's the abundance of ingredients in kibble that may have caused the reaction rather than a particular protein source. My neighbor's rottie was having seizures and was on a prescription.
> 
> I cooked for the dog with a 70% meat, 15% steamed veggies and 15% rice concoction for 3 weeks, no seizures.
> 
> Fast forward to almost a year, the dog is now on raw and has never looked better. The owner was stubborn as hell, he was one of those people that was convinced that kibble was the best and only way to keep a dog healthy. He's a believer now.


Hi Sam,

What kind of meat did you use? Chicken/ Beef/ Duck/ Fish


----------

